# WonderMill vs. NutriMill



## pfaubush (Aug 17, 2009)

I have looked at everyones opinions and have searched and scoured the entirenet, and have narrowed my grain mill choices to these two.

I would like to grind fine flour all the way to cereal grains. We have a family of 5 that eats pasta and bread daily so it will get a lot of use (I want to quit buying store bought flour all together). 

Will either of these work for my family or would one be preferred over the other?


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

We have the Wondermill and use it to grind all of our flour. A friend even used it as her ds cant have gluten so all sort of grains, bean and whatever can be ground in the machine was ground. Incredible flour and so cheap compared to the same flour the gal was buying.

I cant remember exactly now why I went with the WonderMill instead of the Nutrimill. I think it was reviews, price and free shipping.

If one has any questions on what can be ground or how to grind the Wondermill office is fantastic help. Polite and on the ball.


----------



## okiemomof3 (Jan 11, 2010)

i have the nutrmill and its all i have ever have. i have a family of 5 also and make all breads and flour'ed goods, including some pasta. i just love it and have nothing bad to say about it. the nutrmill can be shut off in t he middle of grinding, which i don't think the wondermill can. you can get frees shipping on the nutrimill if you buy through pleasant hill grains. which is a great company btw


----------



## okiemomof3 (Jan 11, 2010)

oh, and i love how i can grind up to 20 cups of flour at one time, and it is all self contained!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

I've got an original Whispermill, one of my best friends have the Wondermill. If I had to buy one all over again I'd go with the Nutrimill mostly because it has a larger capacity flour bin and you can stop it in the middle of a grind if you need to.

But either way they are both good mills if you take care of them.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a nutri mill.
Grinds flour, beans, etc. into fine dust or coarse chunks, which ever your prefer.
It's LOUD. I mean ear piercing loud.

I got my nutri mill at www.breadbeckers.com


----------



## pfaubush (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, thank you for that link Laura. The prices on the mills are the same as everywhere else, but the site itself is wonderful!


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I have the original Whisper Mill, it's pretty old, and is loud, but I don't know how that compares to the Nutramill. I grind primarily wheat and corn with it and have never had a problem. I've also done barley, oats and probably a few others. But as others have said, you cannot turn it off in the middle of milling. I never have, but had a friend trip a breaker when she was running it and several other appliances on the same circuit (I think she had her microwave, the mill and something else going at the same time), and I think it had to be taken apart to repair.

Even on the course setting the flour is very fine, not something you would want to use for cracked grains.

Dawn


----------

